# Porsche 993 Carrera S - 1997



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Before of all , a Great 2011 for everyone

A nice and rare 993 Carrera S from 1997 with only 60000 kms done , the paint was in a terrible condition and the interior was mint except the seats.



























After the initial wash and claying , a 5050 shot










Fully corrected










Front panels of the 993 , before and after.


















Superior area










Another angles


















Driver side


























Roof


















Passenger side


































Driver door


















Laterais


























Driver door


















Trunk


















rear lights


















The front lights were removed .










Paint corrected and time for the interior .










Driver seat


















after










Here a area cleaned on the passenger seat , and had to be restored.


















the after










The 2 seats before










and after with leather conditioner on them before removal.










A new set of Porsche carpet mounted










Finished interior










































Final wash and engine detailed



























New set of rims and tires fitted in 18" , the 993 looks amazing now.










Rimm detail










with swissvax pneu resting on top of the rubber


















Final show off with Crystal rock





































































































































Just loved the colour of the car.



































































Regards

Rui


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! :argie:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## gtijit (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW what else can be said. :thumb:


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, genuinely stunning !

You would have thought for such expensive wheels/manufacturer they would supply 2 wheels with the reverse design so they don't look like they are on backwards


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I love it! 
Great job! That´s beautiful!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like a brand new car, awesome!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love 993's, that's an incredible job, that paint work is amazing.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Stunning all round


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi There.:wave:


What a fantastic looking job, making one of the best, if not , the best drivers car in the world look even better.:thumb:

Great car & great engine sound, with one of the best rears on the road today.:argie:

Cracking fella.

Dave.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MikeyW said:


> Wow, genuinely stunning !
> 
> You would have thought for such expensive wheels/manufacturer they would supply 2 wheels with the reverse design so they don't look like they are on backwards


Don´t understand what you said???


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Now thats what I call final finish. Superb work on one of the sexy girl :buffer:. I just love it and I hope I will be fast enough no own one of these beauties before fuel prices reach the sky :argie:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What can I say more about your work????? :tumbleweed:

Absolutly amaizing Rui!!!!! :doublesho:argie:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Simoni (Mar 21, 2006)

I just love your work, keep it up!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning work as always.
That is one damn sexy looking motor


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

sexual


----------



## s-line (May 14, 2006)

Wow that looks awesome! And a great set up you have to detail too!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys , im having a 996 cabrio C4 for a similar work.
And many cars lined up , that i will detail during this year.
I can tell you some : Audi R8 V10 , GTR R35 , SL 55 AMG , Db7 V12 Vantage , Bmw Z1 , SL 350 ...and the many more 

Portugal is a small country but we love our cars , but don´t have the quantity of cars that UK has .
There´s only one Bugatti know here , none Veyron or similar...and Enzos i think we have only 5 or soo.
You have really fortune to be a great market for car manufacters.

One think you don´t know is that we pay our cars much expensive than you , we severe taxes on it.
For example , a 997 Carrera , the base model starts at 113000€...


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

But you now this?

There are only 25 cars Mercedes CLK GTR AMG in the World...and 4 off them are in Portugal? :lol:

And you have one Mercedes Slr Stirling Moss too...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> But you now this?
> 
> There are only 25 cars Mercedes CLK GTR AMG in the World...and 4 off them are in Portugal? :lol:
> 
> ...


I didn´t knew that 

Only the SLR SM


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Unreal work once again, stunning!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! That car looked so dull before you started, but now looks so nice and glossy!

How about some more info on pads, polish and process? It is always nice to see what everybody else is using for the results they get!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work again mate


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Love it!!, awesome work, no expense spared on this(new wheels, replaced interior carpets) hope the owner keeps it looking that beautiful.

stunning finnish:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dwayne said:


> Love it!!, awesome work, no expense spared on this(new wheels, replaced interior carpets) hope the owner keeps it looking that beautiful.
> 
> stunning finnish:thumb:


Yes , i gave him detailing instructions to safely wash his pride and joy


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Top work Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

moshinho said:


> Top work Rui!


Thanks , combina com o canelas para vires ver o studio :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

some cracking 50/50 shots


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

thats a worrying amount of wheel weights on there!










would expect that kind of balancing from replicas, not the real deal :?

amazing turnaround.. those seats are quite something!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jonay said:


> thats a worrying amount of wheel weights on there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it´s true , here we don´t have a wheel refurbish specialist...it´s all a 50€ job each rim.
We need a real refurbish specialist in Portugal for rimms....


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work on a lovely car Rui :thumb:

The 993 has always been my favourite 911.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant job, what a fantastic machine.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks stunning...my favourite shape 911!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rui , your work is second to none always looking forward to reading your next write-ups fantastic work buddy :thumb:

Portugal, might have high taxes try Australia the most taxed country in the world :wall:

What you pay in Europe or America over here is double because of our greedy governments !:devil:

Looking forward to your next detail and write ups :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work again


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Great work on a lovely car Rui :thumb:
> 
> The 993 has always been my favourite 911.


Its a great car and this one is very special.



toomanycitroens said:


> Brilliant job, what a fantastic machine.





rob929 said:


> Looks stunning...my favourite shape 911!


Thanks Guys :thumb:



Eurogloss said:


> Rui , your work is second to none always looking forward to reading your next write-ups fantastic work buddy :thumb:
> 
> Portugal, might have high taxes try Australia the most taxed country in the world :wall:
> 
> ...


Well i didn´t knew that , but here the cars have taxes for the engine size , bigger the engine bigger the taxes....not the hp :lol:
And environmental tax and the VAT of course on top of that.

A 458 Italia has a base price of 180/190000 € here , but it solds at 260000€...70000€ in taxes :doublesho



horned yo said:


> stunning work again


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Alphamen (Feb 3, 2011)

What top class work - especially on those seats, that really is impressive stuff!!

Some really nice afters pics as well. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Alphamen said:


> What top class work - especially on those seats, that really is impressive stuff!!
> 
> Some really nice afters pics as well. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

some cracking 50:50 shots


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that is some truly great work there, Car looks superb!
How long did it take to complete?

Kev


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

spursfan said:


> Wow, that is some truly great work there, Car looks superb!
> How long did it take to complete?
> 
> Kev


Thanks , almost two weeks time on the car but i had the car longer because i had to wait for some parts for installing in the car.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning car:thumb:


Brian


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bkjames said:


> Stunning car:thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that;s a great colour Rui, any outside shots? looks a dark grey/mauve colour...

Do you use spray gun for seat colouring?

stunning work as ever:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

123quackers said:


> that;s a great colour Rui, any outside shots? looks a dark grey/mauve colour...
> 
> Do you use spray gun for seat colouring?
> 
> stunning work as ever:thumb:


Thanks , i did this work last year and finished very near the time of delivery so i had no time for outside shots and it was raining.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

top car,top work!:detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

outstanding work, love the car! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dis said:


> top car,top work!:detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer::detailer:





Nanolex said:


> outstanding work, love the car! :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I must have missed this one somehow Rui  Sublime finish on what is still the best looking 911:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> I must have missed this one somehow Rui  Sublime finish on what is still the best looking 911:thumb:


Thanks Nick :thumb:


----------

